
HHS Open Sources Covid-19 Data - one_hot_encoder
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/07/20/coronavirus-hhs-hospital-data-373269
======
one_hot_encoder
Looks like the data available [https://healthdata.gov/dataset/covid-19-state-
and-county-pol...](https://healthdata.gov/dataset/covid-19-state-and-county-
policy-orders) & [https://healthdata.gov/dataset/covid-19-reported-patient-
imp...](https://healthdata.gov/dataset/covid-19-reported-patient-impact-and-
hospital-capacity-state)

